# Reusing a screw hole?



## zoltan (Sep 6, 2011)

I have wall cabinets hung in my kitchen using #10 screws. I'm thinking of going back and removing the #10 screws on a couple of the larger/heavier cabinets and replacing them with #12 screws, just for some added strength. The new screws would obviously be going onto the holes left by the old ones, and the #12s have a slightly bigger pitch than the #10s.

So, would I be losing much strength this way?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zoltan said:


> I have wall cabinets hung in my kitchen using #10 screws. I'm thinking of going back and removing the #10 screws on a couple of the larger/heavier cabinets and replacing them with #12 screws, just for some added strength. The new screws would obviously be going onto the holes left by the old ones, and the #12s have a slightly bigger pitch than the #10s.
> 
> So, would I be losing much strength this way?


 





 
You stand the chance of splitting studs if that's what the #10's are into. Why do you want to change? Are the cabinets loose, or are the screws not pulling up?












 







.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 6, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> You stand the chance of splitting studs if that's what the #10's are into. Why do you want to change? Are the cabinets loose, or are the screws not pulling up?


Really just my own peace of mind. The #12s are only 0.7mm (9/50") larger in diameter than the #10s, so I'm not sure I need to worry about splitting the stud.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zoltan said:


> Really just my own peace of mind. The #12s are only 0.7mm (9/50") larger in diameter than the #10s, so I'm not sure I need to worry about splitting the stud.


If nothing is loose, I wouldn't mess with it.











 







.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, I won't replace any of them.

However, I already used the #12 screws on a tall wall cabinet which only hit a single stud, and the stud was all the way to one side of the cabinet. I didn't pre-drill the stud, but the screws went in nicely and tightened down well. How would I know if the stud split?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zoltan said:


> Ok, I won't replace any of them.
> 
> However, I already used the #12 screws on a tall wall cabinet which only hit a single stud, and the stud was all the way to one side of the cabinet. I didn't pre-drill the stud, but the screws went in nicely and tightened down well. How would I know if the stud split?


You won't.












 







.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 6, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> You won't.


Hrm. Then I need to ask, what are the dangers of a split stud? Do I need to unmount the cabinet, remove the drywall, and visually inspect the stud? The wall may or may not be load bearing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zoltan said:


> Hrm. Then I need to ask, what are the dangers of a split stud? Do I need to unmount the cabinet, remove the drywall, and visually inspect the stud? The wall may or may not be load bearing.


No, I would just leave it alone.












 







.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

If it isn't broke, why fix it?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

jredburn said:


> If it isn't broke, why fix it?


One of the best pieces of advice you will get. :smile:


----------

